# Is there a new mobile version link?



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have always used the hay talk Mobile version but with the update it no longer works anybody have a link for the new or updated mobile version if the forum?


----------



## VS-Admin (May 2, 2013)

Hi, what browser or app were you using for the forum. I know with apps like TappaTalk you may need to clear your cache to get it to load. Same with some mobile browsers. 

Let me know if that helped.

Gerrit


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have always just used my I phone to view forum and I had a Mobil link that somebody sent me years ago and with the new update I can’t seam to find it or get the Mobil version working. Any idea what to try?


----------

